# For sale are



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi the for sale area seems to have been removed am I missing something?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Check the security changes and login issues post at the top of the forum page


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

DECLINED!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

You need to make a few posts before you can see it.

Or if you're looking for a car, the best one's in my sig


----------



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

I have sigs swtiched off.

Just spam imho.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

kjgouldstone said:


> Hi the for sale area seems to have been removed am I missing something?


viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609


----------

